# Warren Farm Brean



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Some of us are meeting up at Warren Farm C & CC Coventry DA Holiday site 20th to 29th October £12pn inc electric.

If you fancy joining us there post on here and I will look out for you, we will have our small MHF flag flying so if your there look out for it and come and say hello.

Hope some of you can make it

Jacquie


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We MAY be in the area (although I'm hoping we'll be in France).

An alternative is Avon DA at Northam Farm at £14 and for a shorter duration.

However, IF I'm not allowed to go to France, I would like to see the Carnival in Bridgewater, so that might involve staying with Central Counties Region at Unity Resort for £14.50.

What are their relative merits? I don't want to be "Breaned out"!

Gordon


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gordon

Well personally I prefer Warren Farm they now have hard standings there and the entertainment in the Beachcomber is free and usually very good, also food there is good. Walk to beach nearer as well for dogs. Also cheaper at Warren and you do have the choice of 2 fields one for dog owners and one for non dog owners good shop on site and bus stop just a few paces down the road.

Northern Farm is ok and a bit more central to Brean although I don't think the pitches are as good as Warren well they weren't last time we were there not so spacious and we were on grass. Further to walk from camping area to beach and pub as well.

Unity is ok as well although likely to be over run with the little people as it is half term. Bit of a hike up to entertainment as well unless they have the train running. Will prob be camping on grass there

Hope this helps 

Jac


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jac!

Hope to see you there. I don't see any info about advance booking so will just turn up


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob its Caravan & Camping Holiday site you just turn up we will be in field 5 as that's the dog field look for CDA signs will look out for you what day you coming?


Jac


----------



## bigalw35 (Jan 28, 2017)

I haven’t been a member for long and have thought it’s about time I started meeting up with you peeps, we’ll try and be there


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bigalw35 said:


> I haven't been a member for long and have thought it's about time I started meeting up with you p
> 
> Great look forward to meeting you, keep your eyes peeled for a Motorhomefacts flag flying, if not flying its flown off ( wind can be a b there lol) i'm the mad woman with 2 Yorkies & a Jack Russell in tow
> 
> Jac


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jac!

Hopefully tomorrow (Friday), but it now looks as though I may not have anyone to stay with Beryl during the day while I'm away.

Have thought about getting rid of the van as I've only managed 4 weekends away this year and only use it occasionally for day trips.
I'm fond of the old van though and the campervan type seem so limited even for a day out with the dogs - decisions, decisions!
If I don't make it, regards to John and have a good stay.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Rob hope you can get something sorted for Beryl

Don't sell van you will regret it

Jac xx


----------



## bigalw35 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi Jac, not sure if we can make it now, our travelling companions (who also have a Hymer) Allan was rushed into hospital last night with a suspected heart attack, at the moment the hospital thinks it my be gall stones in the pancreas, so at the moment all ideas are in the air


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bigalw35 said:


> Hi Jac, not sure if we can make it now, our travelling companions (who also have a Hymer) Allan was rushed into hospital last night with a suspected heart attack, at the moment the hospital thinks it my be gall stones in the pancreas, so at the moment all ideas are in the air


Hope he makes a quick recovery Bigalw is your name Al by any chance.

if you do decide to head here we are in field 5 3rd isle will prob be here for the week

Jac


----------



## bigalw35 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi jac, I spoke too Allan in hospital today, he didn’f sound good ???
, your right about Alan


----------

